# What does Wahoo taste like?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What does Wahoo taste like?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Wahoo is an oily fish, similar in taste and texture to a large Spanish mackeral. 

Cook it the same way you'd do mackeral and you won't go wrong.


----------



## navyjeremy (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is a simple way to cook it that the wife and I both love...

butter
sliced green peppers
sliced onions
garlic
salt
pepper

put in aluminum foil pocket and then on to the grill, not too frilly but great taste


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

This is a great way of doing it. I add zucchini, mushrooms and tomatoes along with the ingredients Jeremy has listed. Nothing like it. You'll want more than one serving, so make a lot.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Do you cook it all the way through?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Cook all fish all the way thru unless your looking for problems, but watch it and dont overcook. It should be on the verge of transpaency and be wet and shiny looking yet not raw. Experience is best teacher. Fish is a decendant of King Mackeral, grows sometime to 8 feet long and can reach speeds of 35mph. one of the fastest fishl caught off of Hawaii where it is plentyful, but doesn't travel in schools. Is kind of a solitary fish. Cooks good En-Paupette.:lips:


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks! Will try that.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

What about the food programs, where the performers show how they cook tuna steaks just like beef...medium rare? Is there a rule for tuna which is different from other fish? And sushi? I must admit, undercooked fish of any sort does not appeal to me, but I am curious about this.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Sushi grade or clear here anyway is usually used within 48 hours where a lot of other fish are not. Beef if not chopped or ground is not suceptible to the parisites that warm water or reef fish are. I aquate it to the same as eating a rare chicken, salmonella is active. Beef if not cut into or punctured is in most cases sterile on inside. I do know people that will eat rare duck, I wont nor will I serve it.. Years ago I was not this paranoid but from what I see and read today re food handling on a wholesale level I cant help it.


----------

